

Why Google(or everyone else) will eventually fail. - ved
http://geekrage.tumblr.com/post/5237818153/why-google-or-everyone-else-will-eventually-fail

======
goombastic
Indians seem to be fixated by college/educational institution pedigree. Get
over it. Code, hack away and prosper. Forget everything else.

